# The Witcher-Serie: Lieber etwas Echtes, als CGI



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Lieber etwas Echtes, als CGI*

						Fantasy-Serien sind schwer angesagt. Nach dem Ende von Game of Thrones möchten andere Serien in die Fußstapfen treten. Die Netflix-Produktion The Witcher wird durchaus Parallelen aufweisen, soll aber eigenständig sein, so die Produzenten. Vor allem die Nähe zur Buchvorlage soll die Serie auszeichnen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Lieber etwas Echtes, als CGI*


----------



## DaBo87 (15. Oktober 2019)

Habe weder GoT gesehen, noch die Witcher-Spiele gespielt (obwohl alle gekauft. Mir fehlt noch ausreichend Zeit dazu), nur einige Bücher bislang gelesen. Ich freu mich schon drauf, wird sicher cool! (Aber ich bin kein Maßstab, mir gefallen auch die alten Tombraider Filme, damit bin ich fast immer allein in meinem Freundeskreis )


----------



## Animaniac (15. Oktober 2019)

Freue mich auch schon auf die Serie.
Zuerst werde ich aber die Bücher zu Ende lesen. Erst dann werde ich mir die Serie ansehen.

Die Bücher wurden gerade sehr hochwertig neu aufgelegt, schicker neuer Einband und ein paar Cent günstiger.
_(Wen es interessiert, gibt es z.B. bei Thalia)_
Macht wirklich Spaß die Bücher zu lesen, bin sehr gespannt wie viel davon in der Serie noch bleibt, wär schade wenn sie es versauen.


----------



## Nosi (15. Oktober 2019)

Na ein Glück gibt's im Trailer ne riesige CGI-Spinne, sonst hätte ich angst gehabt sie wollen Puppen bauen.

The Witcher hat soviel Potential, ich bin skeptisch ob die Serie das nutzen kann


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Oktober 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Na ein Glück gibt's im Trailer ne riesige CGI-Spinne, sonst hätte ich angst gehabt sie wollen Puppen bauen.



Deswegen sagt er auch, er wolle so wenig wie möglich CGI verwenden.
CGI an sich ist so gut wie unersätzlich geworden in heutigen Filmen.


----------



## Xeandro (15. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sagt er auch, er wolle so wenig wie möglich CGI verwenden.
> CGI an sich ist so gut wie unersätzlich geworden in heutigen Filmen.



Ich finde das die Herr der Ringe Verfilmung da durchaus als Vorbild genommen werden kann. Peter Jackson hatte einen änlichen Ansatz und hat viel mit Miniaturen, Doubles (Größenverhältnisse z.B. zwischen Menschen und Zwergen), aufwändigen Masken usw gearbeitet. Wenn er CGI einsetzten musste hat er es aber auch richtig gemacht und viele Standards in diesem Bereich neu definert.
Auch aus diesem Grund schaue ich mir die Filme bis heute immer wieder gerne an. Man kann jedesmal wieder was entdecken was man vorher übersehen hat.

BTT:
Ich feue mich auf die Serie. Mal schauen ob ich die Bücher vorher noch schaffe. Wird ganz schön eng...


----------



## Bevier (15. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sagt er auch, er wolle so wenig wie möglich CGI verwenden.
> CGI an sich ist so gut wie unersätzlich geworden in heutigen Filmen.



Selbst dort, wo gesagt wird, es gäbe kein CGI, gibt es das sehr wohl. Bestes Beispiel wäre da The Dark Crystal. Es gibt einige Szenen, die nur mit Puppentechnik so nicht möglich gewesen wären (vor allem "Action-Szenen" mit schnellen Bewegungen, wie verschiedene Stürze oder wie sich der "Jäger" durch die Bäume schwingt). Erst sehr viel später haben sie dann doch zugegeben, dass sie eben "gelegentlich" CGI nutzen. Dabei hat den größten Part die Nachbearbeitung eingenommen. Effektiv gibt es keine einzige Szene ohne CGI-Effekte und wenn es nur die Haut der Puppen ist, die nicht mehr glänzt...

Btt: Ich erwarte die Serie gespannt, mache mir aber aufgrund der doch recht komplizierten Storyline und den SJW-Tendenzen bei Netfilx einige Sorgen um die Umsetzung. Ich werde sie mir sicher ansehen aber noch kann ich mich nicht darauf freuen.


----------



## Nosi (15. Oktober 2019)

Xeandro schrieb:


> Ich finde das die Herr der Ringe Verfilmung da durchaus als Vorbild genommen werden kann. Peter Jackson hatte einen änlichen Ansatz und hat viel mit Miniaturen, Doubles (Größenverhältnisse z.B. zwischen Menschen und Zwergen), aufwändigen Masken usw gearbeitet. Wenn er CGI einsetzten musste hat er es aber auch richtig gemacht und viele Standards in diesem Bereich neu definert.



Aber auch nur von Herr der Ringe und nicht vom Hobbit, die Greenscreens sind da teilweise der absolute Horror


----------



## Hannesjooo (15. Oktober 2019)

Wenn sie die wirklich gute Mischung aus CGI und Puppentrick von Jurasic Park, hinbekommen 
wäre das doch mal was...
Ich hab eher angst vor dem Superwitcher....
Da ich eh Netflix hab wird des auch geschaut.
Ich erwarte aber nicht viel von der Serie, lieber tiefer stapeln.....


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2019)

CGI, ist das nicht das Zeug, das moderne Blockbuster wie Rendervideos von Computerspielen der frühen 2000er aussehen lässt?


----------



## Xeandro (15. Oktober 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Aber auch nur von Herr der Ringe und nicht vom Hobbit, die Greenscreens sind da teilweise der absolute Horror



Naja, kann nicht alles im Leben gut gehen 
Aus der Vorlage hätte man so viel mehr (bzw. weniger Filme) machen können. Kein Herr der Ringe Niveau aber auch nicht superschlecht. Vielleicht traut sich in einigen Jahren nochmal jemand an den Hobbit ran.
Solange wird 1-2 mal im Jahr Herr der Ringe geschaut.  Hoffentlich bald auf UHD-BR inkl. HDR, damit mein neuer TV mal zeigen kann was er so drauf hat.


----------



## Ganjafield (15. Oktober 2019)

Zocke gerade The Witcher 1.
Was ist das denn für eine Steuerung? Grauenhaft       Aber wollte mir ja unbedingt alles von Vorne rein ziehen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Oktober 2019)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Zocke gerade The Witcher 1.
> Was ist das denn für eine Steuerung? Grauenhaft       Aber wollte mir ja unbedingt alles von Vorne rein ziehen.


Ja die Steuerung ist etwas ungewohnt. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich daran und hat dann auch Spaß mit dem Spiel.
Schlecht ist der erste Teil nämlich nicht.


----------



## Phobos001 (15. Oktober 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> CGI, ist das nicht das Zeug, das moderne Blockbuster wie Rendervideos von Computerspielen der frühen 2000er aussehen lässt?


Wirklich gutes CGI erkennst du nicht als solches.
Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt massig Filme/Serien in denen du nicht einmal ahnst in welchen Szenen CGI zum Einsatz kam.

Schau die den aktuellen "König der Löwen" an, dort kam nicht ein einziges echtes Tier/Landschaft zum Einsatz, der Film ist nahezu 100% CGI.
Was bisher(Und wohl auch noch länger) nicht wirklich überzeugend wirkt, sind menschliche Gesichter. Da kommt dann das uncanny Valley voll zum tragen, das wirkt nahezu immer unglaubwürdig. 

Ich empfehle zu diesem(und anderen!) Themen der Filmbranche den Channel der Jungs und Mädels der "Corridor Crew".
Die haben viele tolle Formate in denen CGI/Stunts etc von Profis in Hollywood auf unterhaltsame Weise erklärt werden.
Da sitzen dann die Stuntmen die in Matrix und anderen Blockbustern mitgewirkt haben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inbjhcMu46g


Auch schön wie sie Linus auseinander nehmen als er sich über Kameratechnik ausgelassen hat.

Sehr empfehlenswert !

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich kenne den neuen _König der Löwen_, musste mir ihn aber nicht angucken, um zu sehen, dass das alles CGI-Viecher sind.
Ganz übel fand ich die neueren MCU-Filme.  Allein schon dieser Thanos oder Ultron könnten 1:1 aus dem _Final-Fantasy_-Film von 2001 stammen, man würde echt keinen Unterschied merken. 
Erschreckend, wie wenig sich das über die Jahrzehnte weiterentwickelt hat -  ein Gollum sieht dagegen heute noch gut aus (im Sinne von optischer Glaubwürdigkeit natürlich)

Und wer zum Teufel ist "Linus"?


----------



## Phobos001 (15. Oktober 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne den neuen _König der Löwen_, musste mir ihn aber nicht angucken, um zu sehen, dass das alles CGI-Viecher sind.
> Ganz übel fand ich die neueren MCU-Filme.  Allein schon dieser Thanos oder Ultron könnten 1:1 aus dem _Final-Fantasy_-Film von 2001 stammen, man würde echt keinen Unterschied merken.
> Erschreckend, wie wenig sich das über die Jahrzehnte weiterentwickelt hat -  ein Gollum sieht dagegen heute noch gut aus (im Sinne von optischer Glaubwürdigkeit natürlich)
> 
> Und wer zum Teufel ist "Linus"?



Angeschaut habe ich ihn auch nicht, dennoch finde ich das CGI extrem beeindruckend.
Ich persönlich finde das MCU auch eher durchwachsen was die Effekte anbelangt.
Bin was das anbelangt sowieso eher beim DC Universum.
Aquaman fand ich bei WEITEM besser als sämtliche MCU Filme. Die Einzige Ausnahme war für mich "Logan", wobei dieser schon eher in Richtung Arthouse geht.

Gollum war alleine von den Proportionen mehr Fantasy Kreatur als Mensch, das ist leichter umzusetzen.
Heute wird viel mit K.I gemacht, um CGI Personen so real wie möglich umsetzten zu können.
Aktuelles Beispiel ist da "Gemini Man". Der junge CGI Will Smith sieht beeindruckend aus, und bei künstlichem Licht ist dieser eigentlich nicht vom Original zu unterscheiden. Bei natürlichen Lichtquellen sieht man es hin und wieder.
Herr der Ringe war und ist zwar beeindruckend, aber Kindergeburtstag verglichen mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten.


Linus von "Linus Tech Tips", der sollte dir durchaus ein Begriff sein.


Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zero-11 (15. Oktober 2019)

bei Animes würde ich ja zustimmen aber bei Serien sieht man das doch nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2019)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Angeschaut habe ich ihn auch nicht, dennoch finde ich das CGI extrem beeindruckend.
> Ich persönlich finde das MCU auch eher durchwachsen was die Effekte anbelangt.
> Bin was das anbelangt sowieso eher beim DC Universum.
> Aquaman fand ich bei WEITEM besser als sämtliche MCU Filme. Die Einzige Ausnahme war für mich "Logan", wobei dieser schon eher in Richtung Arthouse geht.


Ich finde das CGI-Remake einfach vollkommen überflüssig. Der alte Film ist heute immernoch so gut wie damals, da braucht man nichts neuauflegen.
Und die MCU-Filme sind auch inhaltlich ziemlich durchwachsen, ein Effektaufguss nach dem anderen, wird Zeit, dass dieser Mist mal aufhört.


Phobos001 schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe war und ist zwar beeindruckend, aber Kindergeburtstag verglichen mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten.


Die Beleuchtung macht eben den Unterschied.
Bei Gollum und auch General Grievous aus Episode 3 wurden zahlreiche Lichtquellen einberechnet, dass ließ die erst so glaubhaft aussehen. Dagegen kann heute noch ein Großteil der CGI-Viecher einpacken. Oder der T-1000 aus T2. Finde ich besser gealtert, als viele denken, besonders im Vergleich zu der neuen Variante aus _Genysis_. Der Tiger aus _Life of Pi_ oder der Bär aus _The Revenant_ hat man dagegen super hinbekommen.
Wobei CGI dann passend zum tragen kommen kann, wenn man es wirklich nicht erwartet oder einfach nicht merken soll. David Fincher hat das sehr oft in kleineren Dimensionen angewandt, z.B. bei _Zodiac_ oder _Verblendung_. Da hat man erst hinterher gemerkt, dass da getrickst wurde.


Phobos001 schrieb:


> Linus von "Linus Tech Tips", der sollte dir durchaus ein Begriff sein.


Wieso sollte es mir das?
Musste erstmal googeln. Irgend' solche Youtube-Hampelmänner, ja klar. Die stehen auf meiner Liste der interessanten Dinge im Internet ganz weit unten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2019)

Also im Gesichtsbereich hat Gemini Man durchaus noch einiges Verbesserungspotenzial und bei den Animationen wurde Realismus allgemein nicht angestrebt. Umgekehrt würde mich interessieren, wieviel am alten Will Smith digital überarbeitet und wie viel einfach nur Botox war, aber stellenweise wirkte er auch alles andere als natürlich. 

Allgemein gilt, dass unser Unterbewusstsein zwar für Detailfehler empfänglich ist, aber zunächst trainiert werden muss. Deswegen ist es sehr leicht, Gollum überzeugend darzustellen aber sehr schwer einen fotorealistischen Menschen zu rendern. Letztere begegnen uns einfach häufiger; vielen fehlen dagegen schon die nötigen Kenntnisse um König der Löwen bewusst zu analysieren.

Das gilt übrigens auch umgekehrt: Zahlreiche gefilmte Actiontitel haben uns derart absurd überdrehte Szenen gewöhnt, dass CGI gar nicht die Realität nachempfinden muss. Ebenfalls eine Erinnerung wert sind die gefakten "Metro Screenshots", die vor Erscheinen eine exzellente Grafik versprachen (ein Versprechen, das teilweise gehalten wurde), aber tatsächlich künstlerisch verarbeitete Fotoaufnahmen aus realen U-Bahn-Tunneln waren. Weil kaum jemand wusste, wie so ein Foto aussieht, hat jeder bereitwillig die Unterschrift "gerendert" akzeptiert.


----------



## Phobos001 (15. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Also im Gesichtsbereich hat Gemini Man durchaus noch einiges Verbesserungspotenzial und bei den Animationen wurde Realismus allgemein nicht angestrebt. Umgekehrt würde mich interessieren, wieviel am alten Will Smith digital überarbeitet und wie viel einfach nur Botox war, aber stellenweise wirkte er auch alles andere als natürlich.



Das ist schon interessant wie das gemacht wird, da braucht es ganz viel altes Bildmaterial von Will Smith, an dem dann via K.I rumgerechnet wird.
Gerade Gesichtsanimationen profitieren davon enorm.
Das uncanny Valley lässt sich dennoch nicht völlig beseitigen, dafür ist unser Hirn viel zu schnell irritiert, was bedeutet das es unglaubwürdig wirkt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vHvOyZ0GbY

Das ist das Verfahren, das auch bei Gemini  Man zum Einsatz kam.
Interessant finde ich ja, das dies der erste Film ist, der mit 120 FPS aufgenommen wurde, obwohl nur ein kleiner Teil der Kinos mehr als 60 FPS abspielen können.
An die Kontroverse beim ersten Hobbit, der in 48 FPS aufgenommen kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.



Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab sie beim Hobbit nicht verstanden, ich verstehe die jetzige Wiederholung auch nicht – die 60 Fps waren echt das einzige, was mich an der Gemini-Vorführung begeistert hat.

Zur Gesichtsrekonstruktion: Angeblich wurde das komplette Modell von Hand bearbeitet. Sicherlich aufgrund einer KI-Grundlage, aber z.B. die (vor allem an der Schädelseite sehr überzeugenden) Hautunreinheiten und -unregelmäßigkeiten bekommt man aus alten Fotos gar nicht rekonstruiert da zu klein und veränderlich. Das Animationsmodell soll wohl auch viel Feintuning erfordert haben – was mich in Anbetracht des wenig überzeugenden Ergebnisses und des reichlich vorhandenen Will-Smith-Bewegtbildmaterials aus diesem Alter überrascht. Vielleicht haben sie es verschlimmbessert, aber ausgehend von 60 Stunden Prinz von Bel Air (davon sicherlich 30 Stunden mit Smith einschließlich relativ großformatiger Darstellungen einer großen Bandbreite an Gesichtsausdrücken und -aktivitäten) hätte ich schon von reiner KI-Rekonstruktion ein besseres Ergebnis erwartet.


----------

